# When is Worldmark NOT Worldmark?



## cayman01 (Aug 7, 2016)

Came across a few eBay auctions for points at WorldMark resorts that are apparently tied to the underlying resort only. You cannot use these points anywhere but the resort that they came from. I don't understand. What's the purpose of this? Can they be turned into regular WM points? At what rate? Why would they do this instead of just floating weeks?


----------



## ChrisandBeth (Aug 7, 2016)

cayman01 said:


> Came across a few eBay auctions for points at WorldMark resorts that are apparently tied to the underlying resort only. You cannot use these points anywhere but the resort that they came from. I don't understand. What's the purpose of this? Can they be turned into regular WM points? At what rate? Why would they do this instead of just floating weeks?



2 possible reasons that come to mind.

eBay rules and an inexperienced lister.- there are some rules about posting a specific resort.
If it's Seaside, Depoe Bay or (Eagle Crest... Not see edit below)it's a "residence club" membership in which case you have 4 rotating weeks per year in a specific unit and yes you can trade them for regular WM points. RC owners can shed more light on this

EDIT: Eagle Crest is not a Residence club..my error


----------



## uscav8r (Aug 8, 2016)

Residence Club is also at South Shore in Lake Tahoe.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## geist1223 (Aug 8, 2016)

Worldmark Residence Club is not at Eagle Crest. Also the person listing on EBaymight be inexperienced. EBay normally requires the listing of a timeshare property.


----------



## ronparise (Aug 8, 2016)

That seller Discount Timeshares, is not inexperienced, however the individual salesman may be. or it could be a sales pitch, I know some of the ebay sellers that do the same thing with Club Wyndham Access, a similar, membership system with no deeds and no home resort. 

This seller has his phone number in the ad, call him with your questions

Id bet its just a regular Worldmark ownership, May anniversary, 25000 available credits and 25000 to borrow.


----------



## cayman01 (Aug 8, 2016)

ronparise said:


> That seller Discount Timeshares, is not inexperienced, however the individual salesman may be. or it could be a sales pitch, I know some of the ebay sellers that do the same thing with Club Wyndham Access, a similar, membership system with no deeds and no home resort.
> 
> This seller has his phone number in the ad, call him with your questions
> 
> Id bet its just a regular Worldmark ownership, May anniversary, 25000 available credits and 25000 to borrow.



I saw the one from DT, but was actually referring to one listed by Sumday. It specifically said that they were NOT Worldmark points and I just received an email that they are not convertible. The reason I questioned it was the mf's were less than half of what they should be. Still waiting to hear from DT as I asked them the same question.


----------



## cayman01 (Aug 8, 2016)

*Clarify*

To clarify,  there were 2 contracts at South Mountain Preserve, and one at South Pacific Club.


----------



## rhonda (Aug 8, 2016)

My guess is that you might be finding advertisements for resorts where Worldmark is _one_ of multiple types of ownership at that location.  Worldmark may even be the managing element at that property -- but does not own the entire property such as Kingstown Reef (Orlando), Schooner Landing (Oregon), Coffs Harbour (AU), etc.

This would occur in resorts that were not _built_ by Trendwest/Wyndham for Worldmark -- but where a set of units at a pre-existing property were _purchased_ by the developer and added to the Club.


----------



## presley (Aug 8, 2016)

There are quite a few resorts that Worldmark only owns some of the units.


----------



## ronparise (Aug 8, 2016)

Is it this sale

http://www.ebay.com/itm/8-000-WORLD...564261?hash=item5b289f7ae5:g:8o4AAOSwBnVW~UhJ

in this one they say the Las Vegas resort is "ONE OF THE DESTINATIONS AVAILABLE TO YOU IS WORLDMARK LAS VEGAS ON THE BOULEVARD"

and they have corrected the mf in the ad

THE MAINTENANCE FEE AMOUNT IN THE ITEM DESCRIPTION IS INCORRECT. THE CORRECT AMOUNT IS $188 QUARTERLY.


----------



## CO skier (Aug 8, 2016)

cayman01 said:


> To clarify,  there were 2 contracts at South Mountain Preserve, and one at South Pacific Club.


It is EBay.  Significant errors in listings, especially timeshare listings, occur all the time.

$69 per month MF for 25,000 credits?  That is a significant error.

This sums it up, "This listing was ended by the seller because there was an error in the listing."


----------



## cayman01 (Aug 8, 2016)

ronparise said:


> Is it this sale
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/8-000-WORLD...564261?hash=item5b289f7ae5:g:8o4AAOSwBnVW~UhJ
> 
> ...


----------



## sue1947 (Aug 8, 2016)

cayman01 said:


> ronparise said:
> 
> 
> > Is it this sale
> ...


----------

